# Glock Released Photos of its Modular Handgun System Entries



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://kitup.military.com/2017/06/glock-inc.html


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Glock actually made a "modular" pistol? Gun looks ok, but it says Austria on the slide....that might have been part of the decision? :watching:


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Glock actually made a "modular" pistol? Gun looks ok, but it says Austria on the slide....that might have been part of the decision? :watching:


I would have went with the made in USA ones.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Wondering if these are what's showing up tomorrow at my local range. They're having a "Glock Launch Party" to reveal a "New & Exciting Glock Model". It's 1 of 100 ranges doing this. I would love to go but have to work.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Is there any more "modularity" to it than the add-on plastic back straps that the Gen 4 models have?


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Wondering if these are what's showing up tomorrow at my local range. They're having a "Glock Launch Party" to reveal a "New & Exciting Glock Model". It's 1 of 100 ranges doing this. I would love to go but have to work.


I'm sure that the Glock Launch Party is for the Generation 5 Glock 17 and 19 which are being released today, August 26.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pblanc said:


> I'm sure that the Glock Launch Party is for the Generation 5 Glock 17 and 19 which are being released today, August 26.


Notice how they rounded the nose of the slides, like on the G26?


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I like the Gen5’s. Go watch Hickok45’s video on the 19 Gen5. Hmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

